
Top of the class: Labour seeks to emulate Finland’s school system - ducaale
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2019/sep/27/top-class-finland-schools-envy-world-ofsted-education
======
mytailorisrich
Labour is attacking private education for purely ideological reasons and this
article tries to paint them as caring for education? That's preposterous but
not surprising for The Guardian.

Currently 615,000 pupils attend private schools in the UK. This means families
who finance state schools through their taxes but do not use them. Scraping
private schools would therefore mean having to create 615,000 extra state
schools places without any additional tax revenue to finance them. This would
mean an additional £3billion+ a year for the education budget _just_ to absorb
the extra pupils at current levels.

If they are prepared to increase the education budget by that much then it
could go to _improving_ existing state schools instead if they just would let
private schools alone.

Labour is interested in ideological purity, not education.

